# raccoon creek



## hayleyhanners (Apr 11, 2010)

the fish are biting at blue lake 1 1/2 miles up stream from the ohio river. so far we have caught many keeper chanel & shovel head cats, a big bowfin(dog fish) big carp, large & small mouth bass, some striped bass, white pearch, lots of drum, we live at blue lake and fish the point where bear run creek and raccoon creek come together. use mostly night crawlers , shrimp & shiners. caught a big 2 1/2 ft cooper head on our road last week. been having coyote problems . havent seen our resident black bear for about a year. when i get a usb cord for my camera ill post pictures.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

where are you, se section??????


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep, they're in far se section of ohio, right across the river from Point pleasant W VA- this is the area of the "mothman " sightings, btw- went to College At Rio Grande in the late 70's - good fishing area , Tycoon Lake is one of the only, ( if not the only) true "oxbow" lake in the state of Ohio- spent lots of time bass fishing , and grouse hunting around Tycoon Lake when I was in school there - nice area to hunt and fish.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

My brother has a place on the creek right next to where you are talking about. I can't remember the community name but it drives right down to the lake. Fished there a few times. Good spot.
Anyway seen Raccoon Creek and had to read the post. Good to hear about the smallmouth. We hardly ever hook into one in the Raccoon. I'm also a Rio Alum.
I never heard about the bear. Interesting news.


----------



## hayleyhanners (Apr 11, 2010)

caught a walleye sunday, small one


----------



## hayleyhanners (Apr 11, 2010)

who is youre brother i might know him ? im michael hanners, i know a lot of people that hunt and fish around here


----------



## hayleyhanners (Apr 11, 2010)

went to the mothman museum, it was funny


----------



## hayleyhanners (Apr 11, 2010)

in gallia county off of bear run rd, yes we ate a lot of fish saturday


----------



## hayleyhanners (Apr 11, 2010)

need more places to coyote hunt in gallia/lawence co ohio


----------

